# Fisherman's Village at Punta Gorda



## jtridle (Feb 28, 2006)

I would like some information about the trading power of this resort by people who own there.  I toured it last week so I know what they look like and they have been completely redone.  I also stayed there 3 years ago.  I also know that they are only for 17 years of use.  They trade through II and RCI and are now officially 2 bedrooms as when they remodeled them after Hurricane Charley they put up a door to the 2nd bedroom so they can officially promote them as a 2 bedroom.  I know they don't have a real strong rating here on TUG in the reviews (between 6 and 7) but they are selling really, really cheap now from the developer.  They're practically giving them away and the maintenance fee is reasonable for a 2 bedroom. 
So what kind of trades have you owners been able to get using your Fisherman's Village week and please tell me if your trades were through using II or RCI?  And what week did you own for the trade? Thanks.


----------



## rapmarks (Mar 1, 2006)

I would enjoy a description of the redone units.  do they still have the loft area?  Still just one bathroom, really tight, in the middle?  Where is the door to the second bedroom?


----------



## jtridle (Mar 1, 2006)

rapmarks said:
			
		

> I would enjoy a description of the redone units.  do they still have the loft area?  Still just one bathroom, really tight, in the middle?  Where is the door to the second bedroom?



I don't have any pictures of it.  Yes, it still has a loft with a steep ladder going up to it, a futon, a little side table with a lamp and that was about it.  Would be okay for kids I guess.  They would probably love it.  Yes, still one bathroom in the middle with toilet and bathtub in a little separate room.  The configuration of the units are from my memory exactly the same as before except for putting up a door to the second bedroom which as I recall used to be open.  I'm not sure what you mean by where did they put the door.  Didn't that 2nd bedroom used to have a rather large opening to the rest of the unit with no door?  If so, it now has more of a wall and just a regular singular door put up to close it off in the hallway as you enter the unit.  pull out couch in the living room so the unit sleeps 8 total but they have to advertise it as sleeps 6.


----------



## wcfr1 (Mar 1, 2006)

It also trades with ORE.


----------



## jtridle (Mar 1, 2006)

wcfr1 said:
			
		

> It also trades with ORE.



Sorry but what is ORE?   The resort only mentioned RCI and II.


----------



## wcfr1 (Mar 2, 2006)

ORE Owners Resorts adn Exchange. It is a smaller exchange company. Has about 65 affiliated resorts. 

I recently traded my Powder Mountain in Utah for some friends to use in Fishermans Village.

It may be newly affiliated as it is not listed in their 05-06 directory but is on their on line directory. Here is their link.
http://www.ore-inc.com/resorts/resort.php?resort=7


----------

